# Android TV wont launch



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Hitting Tivo button is fine. I can go to Prime from Tivo as well as Netflix but hitting the Android button doers nothing. Holding that same button brings up all my apps but not the Android home screen. Anybody else? Any suggestions other than the inevitable restart?


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

What do you mean by "Android button" the circle button is your home button try that


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

yeah. the circle. i know of no other way to get to the Android home page, correct? there has been talk of a new launcher/home page...maybe my issue is related to that.


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

mattyro7878 said:


> yeah. the circle. i know of no other way to get to the Android home page, correct? there has been talk of a new launcher/home page...maybe my issue is related to that.


Restart your device or unplug it from the power


----------



## rablaw (Feb 2, 2003)

Same here, had to pull plug. Seems fine now


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

Yeah, one of mine locked up this morning and I had to pull the plug to get it operational again.


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

Did you just get a black screen when you tried the Android TV home button? If so, it's a known issue - rebooting the stick fixes it.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

yes black screen. on another note my premiere lists the mkb game on fs1 while my roamio does not. both are te3


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

What is up with this POS? I struggle to get to the Android home page when it works and right now I get a lovely black screen. I won't complain about TiVo customer service cuz I'm not even gonna call. I was the fool who bought this worthless device. What are they gonna do? Tell me to unplug it? All I can do tv dies it sllis replace it with something that works. To be honest, my Samsung TV does all I need. I use netflix, prime, cbs, sirius, youtube and hbo. The tv does it all and dies it well. No more data for TiVo to sell. I am really down in this company as of right now. Oh yeah, Disney and vudu, which the tv dies also. Why did I even buy this thing except the faint hope it would work with my boxes.


----------

